# Official SMF May Throwdown



## fired up (May 1, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]


Here are the rules, please read them carefully.

*Official Monthly Throwdown Rules*

*BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!*
  1. The dish must be SMOKEDin the cooking process, or feature SMOKEDingredients in a prominent manner.
  2. You must follow the throwdown theme.
  3. All entries must be cooked during the current throwdown period (5/1 - 5/31). A code word will be provided and must be written on an object and shown in your picture.                DO NOT DIGITALLY ADD THE CODE WORD TO YOUR PICTURE .This month's code word is MamaMia
  4. All entries must be submitted by *Midnight Eastern time *on the night of 5/31.
  5. Entries are to be submitted to me (Fired Up) via Private Message with *ONE *picture of your dish and a BRIEF (95 CHARACTERS OR LESS) description of your entry. If your description is too long I will edit it as I see fit. Only one entry per person is eligible. Do *NOT *post your entries in the general forum until after the contest winners have been determined or you will be *DISQUALIFIED. *After you send me your picture please do not move or delete it from photobucket  so that it will remain in the posted thread for future viewing.
  6. There will be two categories for the judging. One will be determined by the judges of the events committee, and the other by SMF members choice through a voting poll. One contestant cannot win both categories. If that should happen, the runner up in the Members choice category will be the winner of that category. Any ties will be broken by the events committee's judging votes. Prize(s) if any will be awarded to the winner of each category.
  7. Events committee judging will be based on three scores, each given a score of 1-10 for a 30 possible points per judge. These will then be combined with all of the judges scores. Whoever has the most points will be the winner.  The judging will be based on these three scores.
*ORIGINALITY =*Trying something outside of the box.
*APPEARANCE = *How good the dish looks.
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = *Technical difficulty and the amount of work that has gone into the dish.
  8. Any entries that do not adhere to these rules will be disqualified. Judges decisions are final.
  9. These rules are subject to change. Any changes made will be added at the beginning of the following throwdown.
*If you have any questions please send me (Fired Up) a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you. *
*[font=&quot]Good Luck and have fun!

[/font]*[font=&quot]Brad[/font]


----------



## daddyzaring (May 1, 2010)

Just curious, but are there prizes?


----------



## fired up (May 1, 2010)

Yes, there are prizes.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 1, 2010)

The Judges choice usually gets a Amazon Giftcard and the viewchoice gets a goodie basket with various things in it. We have some things that another member donated.


----------



## miamirick (May 2, 2010)

italian huh?   maybe smoked spaghetti?  smoked meatballs?  this could be a good one!!  better get busy working on it


----------



## rdknb (May 2, 2010)

Hmmmm now this has me interested and I have an idea


----------



## caveman (May 2, 2010)

I hope it is a good one cause I have a couple!!


----------



## fired up (May 2, 2010)

I have received a few messages about me shortening the descriptions of some of the April entries. I am limited to 100 characters in the poll, including spaces and the numbers for each entry. I have added to the rules that the description needs to be 95 characters or less. If it is not then I will edit it as I see fit and try get the important stuff in there. But when it comes down to it, a picture is worth a thousand words and that is what the judges and voters are going by.

Brad


----------



## daddyzaring (May 2, 2010)

Yea, my rusty old gears have been smokin' and clanking away since I read this. lol


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 8, 2010)

Wow! Ninety Five characters including spaces isn't much. LOL.

--ray--


----------



## hoser (May 11, 2010)

Hmmmmmm...might be time for me to take another shot at this throwdown thingajiggie


----------



## walle (May 16, 2010)

Brad, I agree on the picture being worth a 1000 words... Here's my input:

For the JUDGES, maybe something like

*Post title *(limited to 94 characters)

*Dish Description *(this would be a detailed description of the dish - for Judges Only). May help you all determine the "degree of difficulty" catgory, and still limited but maybe to 200 characters.

There is no way anyone had a clue as to the difficulty of the 2nd runner on the sammies last month...

Still a PM to you, Still ONE Picture, just a little more info for you fellers.

That and $3 will get you a gallon of gas!

Tracey


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 16, 2010)

I've already sumitted my entry for the month and believe me it was really difficult for me to even suggest a hint of what it took for me to prepare what I did.  

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## walle (May 16, 2010)

Yep, me too.


----------



## meateater (May 21, 2010)

So time is getting close. Just bumping for the slackers.


----------



## lugnutz (May 22, 2010)

Dang I shoulda joined this group earlier! Love italian food, maybe I'll give it a shot for the June Throwdown!


----------



## meateater (May 22, 2010)

You have until May 31st at midnight, get one in.


----------



## lugnutz (May 23, 2010)

ohhhhhh ok I'm gonna do it, 95 or less?? wow that's harder than makin the dish 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but not as hard as being a noob and keeping a secret!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 29, 2010)

To those that submitted a May entry to Fired Up, please re-send the entry to me via PM _*by midnight EST on 6/4/10*_. The judges will convene quickly to declare a winner, and we'll hopefully be scheming for the June Throwdown contest!

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to post ideas, and participate in the May Throwdown!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 30, 2010)

Thanks to those of you that have sent me PMs with your May entry. I'm bumping this thread again in hopes that people can see the deadline extension, and also _*there are 2 days left to participate*_!

There will be lots of smokes and going on this holiday weekend. If ya happen to smoke something that is related to the Throwdown, please enter it into the contest!

Looking forward to some more good lookin' eats!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 30, 2010)

sumosmoke said:


> To those that submitted a May entry to Fired Up, please re-send the entry to me via PM _*by midnight EST on 6/4/10*_. The judges will convene quickly to declare a winner, and we'll hopefully be scheming for the June Throwdown contest!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for taking the time to post ideas, and participate in the May Throwdown!


Please note that the deadline for May Throwdown entries has been moved (for a final time) to *midnight EST on 6/6/10*.

Thanks again!


----------



## DougE (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for taking over the Throwdowns, Laurel. I resubmitted my entry earlier today and hope you got it.

DougE


----------



## sumosmoke (May 30, 2010)

DougE said:


> Thanks for taking over the Throwdowns, Laurel. I resubmitted my entry earlier today and hope you got it.
> 
> DougE


Hi Doug,

Got your PM, thank you for the entry!


----------



## meateater (May 31, 2010)

Lets bump this.


----------



## richoso1 (May 31, 2010)

One good bump deserves another. I've been too busy here on the new platform, but I do hope that some others have/will submit for the month of May, it should be interesting seeing as how the theme is Italian.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 1, 2010)

I re-submitted mine this morning, too.  Glad to see the deadline was moved as I am having problems PMing.  The darn thing keeps telling me to enter a message when I already had!  Took me over 20 min (5 min after last night's deadline) to get a message thru to Fired Up, only to find out this morning that our point person had changed!  Have a great week everyone!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 1, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> I re-submitted mine this morning, too.  Glad to see the deadline was moved as I am having problems PMing.  The darn thing keeps telling me to enter a message when I already had!  Took me over 20 min (5 min after last night's deadline) to get a message thru to Fired Up, only to find out this morning that our point person had changed!  Have a great week everyone!


I sent ya a PM, but also wanted to acknowledge that I did receive your entry. I'm wondering what's going on with your connection to the site that's causing that message to be sent to you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Anyhow, it's now June 1st so the new theme will be posted soon!


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 1, 2010)

When will winners be announced?


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 1, 2010)

ok Fired Up asked that I send my entry to jeff via email, do I need to pm you Sumo? or did the email cover my hindquarters?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 1, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> When will winners be announced?


The deadline was pushed to 6/6/10 for the may entries. Then Im sure it will take a day or 2 to post the results.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2010)

Today is the deadline for May entries!! Please send me a PM by midnight EST with your entry.

I will create a poll thread sometime tomorrow evening (when I get home from work) and the public voting will begin and last 1 week. After the week is up, the winner should be announced within the next day or so.

Good luck to those that participated, and thank you for your entries!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 7, 2010)

Entries for this contest have ended. Vote for your favorite entry in the May 2010 Throwdown Poll.

_*The poll closes on 6/14/10.*_


----------

